# The 3rd Annual Cycling Swap Meet Oct 5th (Dallas, GA)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 19, 2013)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply Presents,
The 3rd Annual 
Cycling Swap Meet
October 5th 2013
9am-3pm

$10 Vendor spaces                                     
No Reservations
Vendor set up at 8am

All Bicycles Welcome!
Vintage and Antique Bicycles are encouraged!

Start your Fall Off Right here with us!

For more info Call 
770-548-0495

Pumpkinvine Church 
Parking lot
2156 Buchanan Hwy  
Dallas, GA 30157

Pumpkinvine Baptist Church 
will not be held Responsible for 
anything regarding this swap meet.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 20, 2013)

You need to do this on a date that does not conflict with any of the big shows. October has one every weekend. 

Here's Memory Lane's event list.
http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 20, 2013)

I plan to have one in the spring and fall. I will have to leave this date as is. I have already advertised it on to many sites to be able to change it now.

Thanks for the heads up. From now on I will check with memory lane's list before I choose a date. For the average collector that's usually too far to go so this will still be a good local turnout!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 2, 2013)

Ill have this there


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 23, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 26, 2013)

Almost a week! I've got a bunch of people coming from ratrodbikes.com, Lets get some cabers there!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 2, 2013)

Ckeck out what one of the members on RRB said!



			
				dorr said:
			
		

> This thing is going to be HUGE!  Everyone I have talked to say they are coming.  I will be there with Tubcycle and a couple of bikes for sale.  I will be bringing some T-shirts from GET-A-GRIP if someone needs some cool bicycle shirts to wear.  I may bring some nice board track racing pictures to sale if anybocy needs some wall art.   I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday.



I think you are exactly right! 

Check out Saturdays predicted weather. All sun and 84!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 4, 2013)

These will be there......


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 4, 2013)

Last swap meet bump!


----------

